# New VaMoots build up - wheelset recomendations



## G8TOR (Jul 12, 2007)

Building up my new Vamoots. Currently have the following detailed below. Anybody have any suggestions on wheelsets? I think I have it narrowed down to Ksyriums either the SL3 or ES model. Anybody have some comparison feedback between the two? Is the extra $250-$300 worth it for the ES. I have looked at Rolf wheels as well and they are too loud for me...did not care for them. I am 5'9" and 185 lbs.

Current build:
Vamoots 53.5cm
full Dura Ace
CK headset
Reynold's Ouzo Pro fork
Moots seatpost
FSA OS-115 stem (will eventually get the Moots stem)
FSA K-Force compact handlbar


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

I would pass on those factory wheels and get a set of custom 30mm Niobium rims with CX-Ray stainless spokes instead. If you think Rolf wheels are "loud" then the ES would be about the same. Great choice on a VaMoots!


----------



## G8TOR (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply tigoat. I kind of figured I would get the reco to pass on factory wheels but several factors have me leaning towards a set of factory wheels initially (around $1k as an upper limit) ...I plan to eventually pick up a set of customs so I have two wheelsets.
1) Have the Tour de Cure in Colorado coming up at the end of next month so I don't have a lot of time. I want to have a few weeks on the new bike before using it in CO so I can get it dialed in. I am going to have enough issues with the terrain/elevation since I live in the Washington DC area. I probably won't be getting the bike till the end of next week as it is.
2) Really want to support the LBS for the initial build. It is one of the best LBS I have come across and they stand behind the products they sell. LBS can build me up a wheelset but I wont get a lot of time on them before the CO ride.
3) And yes...the "bling" factor...I do like the looks of some of the factory wheels. 

Since I have not ridden the ESs yet I was not aware that they were noisy. I have tested out the SLs and they were pretty quiet from what I remember. I'll give the Rolf's another shot if other's have had better experiences on them ... probably have to go for the Vigor RS.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry I misinterpreted you, as I thought you meant the look being too loud. I have had both SL and Elan and indeed Rolf’s cassette carrier is much louder when freewheeled. However, if you do not freewheel a lot then it does not matter.


----------



## nodaknat (Feb 19, 2007)

*Zipp Team CSC's*

I've had Zipp Team CSC's on my Compact SL for about 3 years. VERY durable, great rolling hubs, understated, serviceable and about 800 bucks. Plus, you don't see them everyday (certainly compared to anything from Mavic)


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

My only real reccomendation would be to consider a relatively stiff wheel. I had the Dura Ace 7800's and the combination of a less than stiff set with a somewhat compliant was something of a pain. For instance, I had to open up the brake because the rear wheel would rub against the pads when climbing or sprinting out of saddle. I heard the 7801sl's are a lot stiffer, so it may be worth a go. 

Then again, the Ksyriums or Fulcrums are also mighty stiff as well. I'm currently running a very lightly used set of Reynolds Cirro MV on my Vamoots and am loving it (lighter, stiffer, known to be pretty durable, more aero). 

Anyhow, seeing as though this question was raised two weeks ago, did you come to a decision on what wheelset you were planning on purchasing?


----------



## G8TOR (Jul 12, 2007)

*Decision*

Ended up going with the ES. LBS let me ride both and I liked the performance of the ES better. I have to admit though that the ES also had a few bling factor points.


----------



## andrikoz (Aug 6, 2007)

My recommendation for the ultimate wheelset would be the following:
- White Industry Hubs
- Sapim CX-Ray Spokes
- Velocity Deep V
You won't be disappointed...


----------

